# Which brand of featherboard do you prefer?



## tdale (Feb 18, 2012)

I've looked at different featherboards, and can't decide. 

Kreg look nice, Rockler's look nice, Milescraft look nice too. 

Some say the Milescraft is too stiff, and the sliding system is no good... 

What do you prefer, and are there some features that makes any of them useless?

Tommy


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

The biggest problem I have with many, is it takes a large pair of channel locks to tighten them enough to keep them from slipping in a miter slot! The Rocklers do NOT have this problem!

However, mostly I use homemade ones.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Tom,

Ive got ridgid magnetic featherboards for the tablesaw & jointer. 
I have a pair of thin triangular plastic featherboards that I use on the router table. I have 2 short db for the fence hold downs. The thin boards are easy to feed into, but have good pressure


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

tdale said:


> I've looked at different featherboards, and can't decide.
> 
> Kreg look nice, Rockler's look nice, Milescraft look nice too.
> 
> ...


Hi Tommy - I prefer the Milescraft tandem setup. I don't always use them stacked but it's a nice option. I haven't noticed them to be particularly stiff, that sounds more like an adjstment/operator issue to me. I am not wild about their convoluted sliding system. I have scraped the mold flash off the inside of the groove which helped a lot but sometimes it still sticks. Most of the others, Kreg, Rockler, Peachtree are pretty short and in a lot of cases I can't get them close enough to the stock to be much good AND that means it is also on relatively small stock where I really want them. :angry:


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey Tommy,
I have a Kreg which I like a lot and have never had a problem with. However, for most of my forty something years doing this, I have used self-made models. I have no experience with any of the others that you mentioned.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

I have several different brands and styles, but the ones that I use and like the most are the ones that I've made myself. 

Charley


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

I've got quite a few featherboards - including homemade, but I have the most of the orange "Bench Dog" ones. I do not care much for the company, but their featherboards have served me well for several years. With featherboards, IMHO the trick to success is getting the amount of pressure just right - not too tight, nor too loose. These, when used properly; can be great safety devices!


----------



## Harrison67 (May 30, 2012)

I roll my own.:dirol:

I use the feather-board from the Shopsmith every now and then, but find making them for different set-ups is more versatile.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

i got a couple form harbor freight. they have built in things (that is the technical term for them) you can use to check and set the blade angle too.

iirc, they were like $7 each


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Rockler single and double stacked. Never had a problem making any featherboard tight enough to prevent slipping.








............









Tried the Milescraft and I don't like them. The curved slot makes it hard to adjust.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

RJM60 said:


> Rockler single and double stacked. Never had a problem making any featherboard tight enough to prevent slipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HI Robert - I may have to try that Rockler double featherboard. Looks like it would have plenty of adjustment range.
This is the Rockler featherboard I have and I really haven't found much use in it.
Fence Featherboard - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

The best I have found is the one(s) below, it holds it down and in with one device.

G2371 For Shapers - Green

===


----------

